# Skin Pulling Away



## Online4abit (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Folks - Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere but I didn't find.

I have an 03' 28BHS (My first Travel Trailer and I love ). Took off for the first time this weekend (with my suburban after stressing and researching extensively on towing) and 30 minutes into the trip i saw a black patch on the drives side front of the Trailer.

When I pulled over the side skin was pulling out of the front corner molding. The skin on the front drivers side feels like it is unglued and the wind is causing it to "loft" away from the trailer. I popped the skin back into the corner molding and taped the skin to the corner with a long strip of Gorilla Tape which got me to my destination.

Any one run into this problem or have suggestions?

Thank you

love this site.

~Mike


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Online4abit said:


> Hey Folks - Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere but I didn't find.
> 
> I have an 03' 28BHS (My first Travel Trailer and I love ). Took off for the first time this weekend (with my suburban after stressing and researching extensively on towing) and 30 minutes into the trip i saw a black patch on the drives side front of the Trailer.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. when you say skin, what do you mean? Our 2010 OB Sydney had the door side, lower body panal of the camper... the metal part... cut too short..and pulled away from the molding within our first couple of trips. I'm not sure if that's the same thing you are talking about... but I quickly determined that taping or gunking up with silicone was not going to keep the gap closed, or fill the gap nicely and had a reputable dealer service center inspect it. They felt that the body panel was cut too short and worked with Keystone to replace it under warranty.

I'll see if I can dig up a link to the thread I posted when this happened to us last year.


----------



## Online4abit (Mar 25, 2011)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Hey Folks - Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere but I didn't find.
> 
> I have an 03' 28BHS (My first Travel Trailer and I love ). Took off for the first time this weekend (with my suburban after stressing and researching extensively on towing) and 30 minutes into the trip i saw a black patch on the drives side front of the Trailer.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. when you say skin, what do you mean? Our 2010 OB Sydney had the door side, lower body panal of the camper... the metal part... cut too short..and pulled away from the molding within our first couple of trips. I'm not sure if that's the same thing you are talking about... but I quickly determined that taping or gunking up with silicone was not going to keep the gap closed, or fill the gap nicely and had a reputable dealer service center inspect it. They felt that the body panel was cut too short and worked with Keystone to replace it under warranty.

I'll see if I can dig up a link to the thread I posted when this happened to us last year.
[/quote]

Thanks - To better explain, If I push on the side of the TT on the door side there is no or very little flex. On the other side front (drivers side) when I push on the side it feels like the very thin skin (made of metal?) has come unglued from whatever backing is behind it.

Any more input is appreciated - Thx!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Online4abit said:


> Thanks - To better explain, If I push on the side of the TT on the door side there is no or very little flex. On the other side front (drivers side) when I push on the side it feels like the very thin skin (made of metal?) has come unglued from whatever backing is behind it.
> 
> Any more input is appreciated - Thx!


K, yeah, that doesn't sound like the same thing that I experienced after thinking about it more with your additional description here. Hmmm... I'm guessing some more experienced and knowledgeable OBers will chime in soon. I wonder if there is some water damage inside the wall causing the soft spot...which ultimately is leading to it feeling like it's 'unglued' and causing the skin to peel a bit. Sorry I can't offer more, but will sure be interested in what others say ;-)


----------



## Online4abit (Mar 25, 2011)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Thanks - To better explain, If I push on the side of the TT on the door side there is no or very little flex. On the other side front (drivers side) when I push on the side it feels like the very thin skin (made of metal?) has come unglued from whatever backing is behind it.
> 
> Any more input is appreciated - Thx!


K, yeah, that doesn't sound like the same thing that I experienced after thinking about it more with your additional description here. Hmmm... I'm guessing some more experienced and knowledgeable OBers will chime in soon. I wonder if there is some water damage inside the wall causing the soft spot...which ultimately is leading to it feeling like it's 'unglued' and causing the skin to peel a bit. Sorry I can't offer more, but will sure be interested in what others say ;-)
[/quote]

I've since learned this may be "Delamination"? Sounds like it usually happens in the front though. I'm adding a pic to show the front section that appears to be loose and the front corner moulding is where the "laminate" or skin is pulling out due to the wind.

There must be some home grown solutions. I'd rather use sheetrock screws than pay 3K to have it repaired









Thanks for any additional input.

~Mike


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

just as an fyi....

when i was bringing in my camper to have front cap delamination fixed there was a 5th wheel just pulling in where the whole front upper area (door side) had been peeled off. it happened to them while driving...they had a little delamination and the air got under it and peeled the fiberglass skin off


----------

